# Not true!!!



## DiabeticDave (Jul 23, 2009)

A woman gives birth,and afterwards the doctor comes in and says " I have to tell you something about your baby"..sittiing up,the woman says "what's wrong". The doctor says "well nothing's wrong exactly,but your little baby is a bit different. Your baby is a hermaphrodite". 
The woman says "what's a hermaphrodite"......."well" says the doctor,"it       means your baby has the ........er.....features.....of a male and a female" 
The woman turns pale and says " you mean it has a penis...AND a brain?.."


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2009)

hahahahahahaahaha....

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 24, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## Sucr`e (Jul 24, 2009)

*A rose by any other name.*



insulinaddict09 said:


> pmsl



Black Cloud came home from work. His wife Running Water could see he was in a bad mood.Whats wrong dear? she said, he replied i have just about had it with the people in this country. This used to be a wonderful place to live until the bloody europeans spoilt it, especialy the Britsh, it is there fault for coming here in the first place. Well what do want to do then? she replied. We will go and live in England, he said, that nice Mr Brown will give us a house and money. After they had settled in there nice house, and indeed that nice Mr Brown was giving them money each week, they noticed there young son was looking upset when he came home from school. Whats the matter son? Black Cloud said, well dad he said, its my name, whats wrong with your name son. Well dad all the other boys have names like smith or jones or patel, his son said. My son Black Cloud said, in our tribe a baby is named after he is born, by the first thing his father sees when he comes out of the tepee. And thats how you got your name. Two dogs f*****ng.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sucr`e said:


> Black Cloud came home from work. His wife Running Water could see he was in a bad mood.Whats wrong dear? she said, he replied i have just about had it with the people in this country. This used to be a wonderful place to live until the bloody europeans spoilt it, especialy the Britsh, it is there fault for coming here in the first place. Well what do want to do then? she replied. We will go and live in England, he said, that nice Mr Brown will give us a house and money. After they had settled in there nice house, and indeed that nice Mr Brown was giving them money each week, they noticed there young son was looking upset when he came home from school. Whats the matter son? Black Cloud said, well dad he said, its my name, whats wrong with your name son. Well dad all the other boys have names like smith or jones or patel, his son said. My son Black Cloud said, in our tribe a baby is named after he is born, by the first thing his father sees when he comes out of the tepee. And thats how you got your name. Two dogs f*****ng.



Hahahahaha Love it !!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2009)

lourrveee them both lolol


----------

